# تعلم طريقة العناصر المحددة Finite Element Analysis



## nartop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

كتاب بصيغة ب د ف أرجو التقييم:12:


----------



## nartop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء التقييم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

nartop قال:


> كتاب بصيغة ب د ف أرجو التقييم:12:


 
مشكور أخي م. nartop
كتاب مفيد وبه حل المسائل 
بهذه الطريقة وبإستخدام لغة BASICS

بارك الله فيك .​


----------



## nartop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً د محمد على هذا التقييم


----------



## nartop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*القسم الثاني*



nartop قال:


> كتاب بصيغة ب د ف أرجو التقييم:12:


 القسم الثاني


----------



## د.محبس (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك جزيلاً اخي ... بحق المهندس الذي لا يعرف يشتغل على fem لن يتطور


----------



## د.محبس (21 ديسمبر 2009)

هل لديك تطبيقات fem على الشرخ الميكانيكي crack


----------



## jouini87 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي ،يوجد هذا الموضوع أيضا:
شرح كامل لـ fem مع التطبيقات على برنامح ansys


----------



## nartop (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*تكملة لمواضيع fem*

إليكم باقي مرفقات fem 
أرجو التقييم:10:


----------



## nartop (22 ديسمبر 2009)

إهداء للدكتور محبس


----------



## د.محبس (22 ديسمبر 2009)

للرفع........................
شكرا لك اخي العزيز محمد على هذه الاستجابه السريعة...وان شاء الله نردها لك 


بارك الله فيك

تحياتي


----------



## د.محبس (22 ديسمبر 2009)

واي شي يتعلق FEM مع الشرخ Crack يكون مفيد جدا لي

شكرا


----------



## nartop (23 ديسمبر 2009)

سأحاول قريبا رفعه إن شاء الله


----------



## nartop (23 ديسمبر 2009)

يوجد وتم إدراجه لاحقا


----------



## د.محبس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بارك الله فيك اخي محمد


----------



## د.محبس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
تحياتي ...


----------



## jouini87 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> واي شي يتعلق fem مع الشرخ crack يكون مفيد جدا لي
> 
> شكرا


 إن شاء الله يفيدوك وسأبحث أكثر


----------



## jouini87 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

this is more ,


----------



## د.محبس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جيد جدا بل ممتاز ....
الطريقة xfem الموجودة في البحوث الاخيرة هي احدث طريقة في fem
انا اريد بالضبط طريقة تحليل crack بواسطة طريقة اخرى من fem وهي طريقة meshless method


----------



## د.محبس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اختي الكريمة
jouini87


----------



## jouini87 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اختي الكريمة
> jouini87


 


د.محبس قال:


> جيد جدا بل ممتاز ....
> الطريقة xfem الموجودة في البحوث الاخيرة هي احدث طريقة في fem
> انا اريد بالضبط طريقة تحليل crack بواسطة طريقة اخرى من fem وهي طريقة meshless method


لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم 
شوف هاذم تره ،إن شاء الله يفيدوك


----------



## د.محبس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا البحوث مفيدة جدا جدا 
بارك الله فيك ...انت المفروض اول المتميزين بحق


----------



## jouini87 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> هذا البحوث مفيدة جدا جدا
> بارك الله فيك ...انت المفروض اول المتميزين بحق


 بارك الله فيك أخي،و:59:ولكن السبب معروف.....


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

تم دمج الموضوعين لتوحيد الجهود
وتسهيلاً للقارئ والمتابع.

أشكر كل من ساهم في الموضوع..والشكر للمهندس nartop 

مع أطيب الأمنيات لكل الأعضاء.


----------



## aburawan (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود


----------



## ضياء محمود حجي (29 مارس 2011)

Fem كتب كاملة 
لكن انيي عضو جديد وما بعرف احمل ملف ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ضياء محمود حجي (29 مارس 2011)

كتب fem مهمة


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafatel (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## h.m.ibrahim (15 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## arif64 (27 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

